# service bei canyon!



## diddie (16. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen!
ich versuche jetzt schon den fünften tag erfolglos bei canyon die werkstatthotline zu erreichen!(mind.100 mal!!!!!!!!!!!!!) auch auf meine email hält es niemand für nötig, zu antworten. das ist in meinen augen ein absoluter scheißservice! ich bin von canyon einfach nur enttäuscht! wollte nächstes jahr ein neues rad bestellen, das ich mir jetzt beim händler hole!


----------



## Boombe (16. Mai 2006)

was willstn einklich inner werkstatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das stimmt, daß man die Werkstatthotline nur schwer erreicht. Das musste ich auch schon erfahren. Ich finde die Anzahl der verkauften Bikes und die Reklamationsfälle/Reparaturen müssen passen. Es fehlen in der Reparaturwerkstatt definitiv einige Mitarbeiter.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## TheDarkKnight (16. Mai 2006)

Kann aber vielleicht auch sein das bei Canyon momentan sehr viel zu tun ist. Man muss nur mal den Wartezimmerthread lesen oder was schon alles ausverkauft ist oder wie lange man aktuelle auf ein Bike warten muss.

Ich denke das momentan alle schwer am arbeiten sind und dadurch vielleicht die Werkstatthotline auch mal nicht besetzt ist.

Wieso rufst du nicht einfach die normale Hotline an und probierst es dort einmal? Vielleicht kann dort erangiert werden das du zurückgerufen wirst, oder vielleicht ist auch jemand da er dir deine Frage beantworten kann. 

Das Canyon so viele Bikes verkauft wird ja nicht von ungefähr kommen, sondern die Kunden scheinen ja sehr zufrieden zu sein.

Versuchs einfach mal bei der normalen Hotline. Ist doch eigentlich die erste Anlaufstelle für Fragen!


----------



## rumblefish (17. Mai 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs einfach mal bei der normalen Hotline. Ist doch eigentlich die erste Anlaufstelle für Fragen!


----------



## Monsterwade (17. Mai 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchs einfach mal bei der normalen Hotline. Ist doch eigentlich die erste Anlaufstelle für Fragen!


Nur um bei technischen Fragen dann die Nummer von der Werkstatt zu bekommen?  

Überhaupt ist der Telefonsupport bei Canyon ziemlich miess. Schon das man automatisch 
aus der Warteschleife geworfen wird, ist schon ein Unding. "Damit Ihnen keine unnötigen 
Kosten entstehen" so die Bandan(ab)sage. Das ist doch wohl meine Entscheidung, wie lange 
ich in der Warteschleife bleibe. So muss man wieder und wieder die Nummer wählen. 
Bei keiner anderen Firma wurde ich aus der Schleife geschmissen, nur bei Canyon ist das so beschi55en.


----------



## gk_canyon (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal möchten wir uns entschuldigen, dass die Erreichbarkeit der Werkstatt momentan leider nicht optimal ist.
Wir haben leider einige Krankheitsfälle, werden aber umgehend darauf reagieren und dafür sorgen, dass die Erreichbarkeit wieder zunimmt, bzw. die Beantwortung der E-mails wie gewohnt umgehend erfolgt.

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis, wir werden alles daran setzen Euch auch im Servicebereich wieder zufriedenzustellen.

Wie immer stehen wir Euch auch gerne übers Forum zur Verfügung!

Viele Grüße
Gesine


----------



## diddie (17. Mai 2006)

hallo gesine!
ich finds ja echt schon mal gut, daß ich überhaupt ne antwort bekomme!!! aber auch wenn bei euch leute krank sind, ich kann nicht biken! außerdem hab ich euch meine daten geschickt (kundennummer, usw.) und euch gebeten, mit mir in kontakt zu treten. da ist nichts passiert! erst hier auf mtb-news.


----------



## Freti (17. Mai 2006)

Nur Mittwochs ist E-Mail Tag.

Gruß
Freti


----------



## bigbadone (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zusammen, 

mein ESX ist schon seit dem 5 Mai bei Canyon zur Reparatur. Die Werkstatt wollte sich diese Woche per Email melden... Das mit der Telefonschleife ist echt ein Unding (zumindest zur Zeit). Zum Glück hab ich ne Phone-Flat, sonst wäre ich echt sauer. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Bike bis Ende nächster Woche da ist. Bin wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige der eine Tour geplant hat. Hoffentlich läuft bald alles wieder glatt in der Canyon Werkstatt!

Warum werden Probleme den Kunden eigentlich nicht mitgeteilt? Das würde sehr in solchen Situationen helfen!

Gruß

Bigbadone


----------



## ArminZ (18. Mai 2006)

Freti schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mittwochs ist E-Mail Tag.
> 
> Gruß
> Freti




Seit wann das denn? Ich habe meist innerhalb von 1 - 2 Tagen meine Antworten gehabt. Und das schon mehrmals. Auch schon in diesem Frühjahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (18. Mai 2006)

bigbadone schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> mein ESX ist schon seit dem 5 Mai bei Canyon zur Reparatur.


Was ist den kaputt ?


----------



## Staabi (19. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen,



			
				ArminZ schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Freti
> Nur Mittwochs ist E-Mail Tag.
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich auch Blödsinn, sorry. Emails werden jeden Tag beantwortet.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Mutton (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Service von canyon absolut zufrieden bin. Natürlich habe ich noch nicht versucht die Werkstatt zu erreichen

Jetzt mal im Ernst. Gesine oder Staabi antworten hier im Forum sehr zeitnah, der Kontakt mit der Hotline war immer freundlich und der "Rausschmiss" aus der Warteschleife ist ja auch zu verkraften.

Dass man eine Mail bekommt, wenn das Bike das Haus verlassen hat, finde ich auch eine super Neuerung, die es letztes Jahr wohl so nicht gab. (Zumindest bei den zwei von mir bestellten Bikes nicht)

Also den  gibt es für den Service und überhaupt für Canyon, denn mein GC Comp 06 ist einfach nur genial, und über das Iowa 05 und das Road Lite Elite sind mir bis jetzt von meiner Freundin und meinem Vater keinerlei Beschwerden gekommen. Die Bikes sind ausgezeichnet und für dieses Preisniveau eh unschlagbar...

Die Lange Wartezeit ist ein Wehmutstropfen, aber ein kleiner, wenn man das Bike dann in Händen hält

Also weiter so, Canyon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das mit der Erreichbarkeit im Moment ist wirklich schon fast eine Zumutung.
Nach dem insgesamt 11ten Versuch in 3 Tagen die Werkstatthotline anzurufen  um zu fragen was mein eingeschickter Pearl-Dämpfer macht habe ich dann die normale Hotlinenummer gewählt.
und ohh Wunder ....die war sogar besetzt man will ja schließlich was verkaufen 
Habe jetzt die mündliche Zusage, daß der Dämpfer von Sport-Import zu Canyon unterwegs sei und Anfang nächster Woche bei mir....ich werde berichten.

Anscheinend wird sich ja wirklich gekümmert im Hause daß muß man positiv hervorheben, aber das hilft auch nicht viel wenn man niemanden telefonisch erreichen kann um überhaupt erstmal zu starten!
Mit der schnellen Antwort hier im Forum kann ich auch net bestätigen, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2668961#post2668961
  und einen Extra-Beitrag soll man ja erst recht nicht aufmachen.
Irgendwo in den Forumsregeln steht ja, daß Reklamationen nicht hier rein sollen, sondern per Telefon mit Canyon direkt geklärt werden.
Gruss
Alex


----------



## rumblefish (19. Mai 2006)

Ich kann eigentlich auch nur positives berichten. 
Habe bei Canyon in 2 Jahren insgesamt etwa 6-7 x angerufen und bin jedesmal (!!!) sofort durchgekommen ohne aus der Schleife zu fliegen. Meine etwa 5-6 Mails wurden alle (!!!) innerhab von spätestens 3 Tagen beantwortet.


----------



## Eisentreter (19. Mai 2006)

Sevice?? Was ist das?? 
So gehts mir zu Zeit warte nun schon *4*Wochen auf die Reparatur meiner
Fox RLC, zum 2. mal defekt, wieder die Gabelkrone. 
Dann diese Woche eine E-mail die Reparatur verzögert sich auf nicht absehbare Zeit, da Toxoholics kein Ersatzteil hat. 
Da mein Rad schon zum 3. mal repariert wird, darunter 2.mal Fox RP3 und die 
Kiste insgesamt schon *12*Wochen nicht fahrbereit ist,gekauft Mai 2005, will ich nun neue Federelemente.
Aber es tut sich nix, da anscheinend die Leute die das entscheiden dürfen, entweder kein Interesse haben oder durch Abwesenheit glänzen.
Wenn sich bis Montag-Nachmittag nix tut werd ich nen Fachanwalt einschalten,
das ganze Zinober geht mir langsam furchtbar aufn Senkel.
Hoffe ihr habt viel Spass mit euren Canyons, weil eigentlich sind sie ganz gut.
Müßt blos aufpassen dass sie nicht kaputtgehen  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Mai 2006)

du hast doch ein 2. wunderbares rad?


----------



## rumblefish (19. Mai 2006)

@Eisentreter
schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das Canyon die Federelemente auch einschicken muss, genau wie der Händler ums Eck


----------



## chantre72 (19. Mai 2006)

Ich kann über den Service bei Canyon (fast) nur positives berichten. Außer der Erreichbarkeit der Hotline ist alles in Ordnung. Da könnte nachgebessert werden.

ALLE meine Mails wurden noch am gleichen Tag beantwortet. Auch einen Leihdämpfer gab es sofort und ohne zusätzliche Kosten.  
Beim Händler um die Ecke hatte ich da weniger Glück.


----------



## Eisentreter (19. Mai 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @Eisentreter
> schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das Canyon die Federelemente auch einschicken muss, genau wie der Händler ums Eck



Klar muß der Händler ums Eck die Teile zum Hersteller einschicken,
nur hab ich festgestellt das es dort wesentlich schneller geht, man meistens
ein Austauschteil oder Bike bekommt. 
Vielleicht bist du es gewöhnt dich ständig vertrösten zu lassen, bloß
bei mir steht der Hobel schon seit vier Wochen (mit allen Reparaturen sind es 12) und es gibt in Deutschland so was wie Gewährleistung . Dort heist es unter anderem, in angemessener Zeit muß die Reparatur erfolgen, was bei 4 Wochen und dann der Aussage das sie noch keinen Termin haben eine absolute Frechheit ist.
Wenn ich mit so einer Aussage an die Kunden unserer Firma rantreten würde
wäre die K.... sauber am dampfen, denn die bekommen die Teile innerhalb 24
Stunden und auch wir haben Lieferanten die Lieferzeiten haben, darum gibt es
bei uns sowas wie Disposition.
Auch die Hinweise von Canyon, direkt beim Importeur oder Hesteller anzurufen, sind an sich genommen ein Schmarrn, weil ich mit Canyon einen Kaufvertrag abgeschlossen hab und nicht mit Toxoholics oder sonstwem,
also sind Lieferengpässe Probleme die Canyon zu verantworten hat und nicht die Kunden oder irgend ein anderer.


----------



## bikerdssd (23. Mai 2006)

Kann ich nicht behaupten.Ich habe seit April ein ES9 und habe immer umgehend Antwort von der Werkstatt bekommen.Habe sogar neue Bremsklötze wegen Quietschen zugeschickt bekommen.Auch bin ich mit der Montage des Bikes voll auf zufrieden.


----------



## bikerdssd (23. Mai 2006)

Sorry habe ein XC9.


----------



## majortom62 (26. Mai 2006)

Bin bisher jedes Mal beim ersten Versuch bei der Werkstatt-Hotline durchgekommen und dort freundlich beraten worden.
Weiß nicht, was das soll, hier zu versuchen ein negatives Bild darzustellen.


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

Hi, ich habe vor 6 Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschickt. Da ich ein geduldiger Mensch bin, habe ich gewartet und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Jetzt wähle ich seit 1 1/2 Stunden die Werkstatt-Nummer, da darf ich mir immer minutenlang das gleiche Lied anhören und dann kommt 'Der gewünschte Teilnehmer antwortet nicht, vielen Dank und auf Wiederhören'


----------



## rumblefish (26. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe vor 6 Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschickt. Da ich ein geduldiger Mensch bin, habe ich gewartet und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Jetzt wähle ich seit 1 1/2 Stunden die Werkstatt-Nummer, da darf ich mir immer minutenlang das gleiche Lied anhören und dann kommt 'Der gewünschte Teilnehmer antwortet nicht, vielen Dank und auf Wiederhören'



Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken das heute ein "Brückentag" ist. Du hast heute bestimmt frei wenn Du 1 1/2 Stunden Zeit hast Dir die Finger wundzuwählen. Dann stehe das auch mal anderen Menschen zu . Ist eh kein Bikewetter angesagt.


----------



## Didi123 (26. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe vor 6 Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschickt. Da ich ein geduldiger Mensch bin, habe ich gewartet und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen. Jetzt wähle ich seit 1 1/2 Stunden die Werkstatt-Nummer, da darf ich mir immer minutenlang das gleiche Lied anhören und dann kommt 'Der gewünschte Teilnehmer antwortet nicht, vielen Dank und auf Wiederhören'



Läuft immer noch dieser schwuchtelige engl.-franz. Ghetto-Song "Femme like you"...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (26. Mai 2006)

yepp gerade in meinem ohr


----------



## stlei (26. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe vor 6 Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschickt. Da ich ein geduldiger Mensch bin, habe ich gewartet und bis heute noch keine Antwort bekommen.



ich bin noch geduldiger. habe am 15.05.2006 eine mail geschrieben und bis heute keine antwort bekommen!  



			
				rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken das heute ein "Brückentag" ist. Du hast heute bestimmt frei wenn Du 1 1/2 Stunden Zeit hast Dir die Finger wundzuwählen. Dann stehe das auch mal anderen Menschen zu . Ist eh kein Bikewetter angesagt.



ganz schön lang so eine brücke. imho: entweder ein laden hat auf, dann erwarte ich auch den üblichen service oder es ist zu.

wollte wissen was bei der erstinspektion gemacht werden soll, da ich keine lust habe mein bike zur - offensichtlich - überlasteten werkstatt nach koblenz zu schicken um dann monate auf das bike zu warten.

ggf. kann gesine meine frage beantworten ist vielleicht auch für andere interessant.

CU

stlei


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

thto: Leg auf, ich will durchkommen !  

Die könnten wirklich mal die CD wechseln  

Ich brauche unbedingt die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme, die ist nämlich abgebrochen. Bei der Hotline bin ich gerade durchgekommen, die können mir aber das Teil nicht schicken, weil sie kein Zugriff auf die Ersatzteil-Datenbank haben und er kommt auch nicht bei der Werkstatt durch.

Mir wurde auch gesagt, das ich es eigentlich heute gar nicht probieren brauche, weil die total überlastet sind. Erst am Montag wieder, wobei ich da vormittags auch keine Chance hätte.  

Vielleicht liest ja ein Mod mit und ich kann ihm/ihr meine Kundennummer schicken.


----------



## tommix000 (26. Mai 2006)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:
			
		

> Das Canyon so viele Bikes verkauft wird ja nicht von ungefähr kommen, sondern die Kunden scheinen ja sehr zufrieden zu sein.



qualität definiert sich in deutschland mittlerweile über den preis, d.h. die kunden kaufen das, was billig ist.


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

HURRA, ich habs geschafft, bin durchgekommen !     
Schraube ist bestellt !


----------



## Christian_74 (26. Mai 2006)

tommix000 schrieb:
			
		

> qualität definiert sich in deutschland mittlerweile über den preis, d.h. die kunden kaufen das, was billig ist.



So ein Quatsch!  Die Kaufentscheidung definiert sich vielleicht über den Preis. Aber Qualität ist weiter Qualität, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## thto (26. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> HURRA, ich habs geschafft, bin durchgekommen !
> Schraube ist bestellt !




mann hast du ein glück , ich versuche es nächste woche , brennt nicht so


----------



## cos75 (26. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe vor 6 Tagen eine Email an [email protected] geschickt.



Jetzt wurde sogar mein Mail beantwortet.


----------



## Wakko (26. Mai 2006)

Also ich weiß nicht. Letztes Jahr war meine Magura O24U im Eimer und musste "beim Händler um die Ecke" eingeschickt werden. Ich habe auch mindestens 4 Wochen gewartet Schuld war angeblich Magura, aber auch der geniale Shop aus dem mein Bike stammte. Das ist keine Entschuldigung für Canyon, aber ein Beispiel dafür, daß der "Shop um die Ecke" nicht immer besser sein muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisentreter (28. Mai 2006)

Ganz klar gibt es auch bei den Shop ums Eck Unterschiede.
Und es gibt anscheinend auch Unterschiede wen man bei Canyon an der Strippe
hat oder es lag daran dass ich mit'm Anwalt gedroht hab, auf jeden Fall hab jetzt
ne Leihgabel bekommen bis die meinige rerariert ist. Es geht doch wenn man will.


----------



## Mutton (30. Mai 2006)

Nachdem ich "Held" eine Schraube meines hinteren Bremssattels ihres originalen Zustandes beraubt hatte (durch zu festes Anziehen) habe ich gleich an Staabi ne Mail verfasst mit der Schilderung des Sachverhaltes und der Bitte mir neue Schrauben zu schicken.

Ging alles problemlos, effizient und schnell. Habe schon von der Werkstatt die Info bekommen, dass zwei Schrauben kostenlos auf dem Weg zu mir sind (und dies trotz eines dumm dämlichen Fauxpas meinerseits) Das nenn ich guten Service...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (31. Mai 2006)

Drehmomentschlüssel haben ihren Sinn. Vor allem an aktuellen Rädern mit dem ganzen Leichtbau.


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2006)

> Nachdem ich "Held" eine Schraube meines hinteren Bremssattels ihres originalen Zustandes beraubt hatte (durch zu festes Anziehen) habe ich gleich an Staabi ne Mail verfasst mit der Schilderung des Sachverhaltes und der Bitte mir neue Schrauben zu schicken.



glück gehabt, dass du nur die Schraube ruiniert hast..


----------



## mr_kaktus (31. Mai 2006)

@aemkei77
wieso was has du ruiniert ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Mai 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> @aemkei77
> wieso was has du ruiniert ?


Gar nix, lies genauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayker (31. Mai 2006)

hab auch den schrauebnkopf abgerissen  auch zu dolle angeballert. naja jetzt hab ich niro A4 schrauebn drinne. Rostfrei und Säurebeständig  

Die originalschrauben sehen mir ziemlich komisch aus. nichma rostfrei ! 

bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit den neuen schrauben. habse sogar mitm d.s angezogen  

dum di dam


----------



## Mutton (31. Mai 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> glück gehabt, dass du nur die Schraube ruiniert hast..



Mal ne Frage. Der Rahmen ist natürlich jetzt leicht lädiert (die Schraube bzw. der Kopf hat sich etwas "eingearbeitet" - nicht viel...) 

Der Rahmen dürfte das doch aber sicher aushalten an der Stelle, oder? Du spieltest bestimmt auf den Bremssattel an?


----------



## aemkei77 (31. Mai 2006)

ich spiel auf den bremssattel an, die haben meist so wenig material, dass nicht mal mehr ein helicoil ginge

hats du die schraube rahmen / adapter abgerissen?


----------



## Mutton (31. Mai 2006)

"hats du die schraube rahmen / adapter abgerissen?"

wie meinst du das?


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2006)

Mutton schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich "Held" eine Schraube meines hinteren Bremssattels ihres originalen Zustandes beraubt hatte (durch zu festes Anziehen) habe ich gleich an Staabi ne Mail verfasst mit der Schilderung des Sachverhaltes und der Bitte mir neue Schrauben zu schicken.
> 
> Ging alles problemlos, effizient und schnell. Habe schon von der Werkstatt die Info bekommen, dass zwei Schrauben kostenlos auf dem Weg zu mir sind (und dies trotz eines dumm dÃ¤mlichen Fauxpas meinerseits) Das nenn ich guten Service...



Klasse, echt richtig nett, das ist doch der Grund Ã¼berhaupt fÃ¼r Canyon!

Im Baumarkt um die Ecke hÃ¤tte das 1â¬ gekostet und ich hÃ¤tte meinen Arsch aus der Wohnung bewegen mÃ¼ssen.

Und jegliche Kritik wird hier unterbunden, das ist doch richtig Funny.

Ich denk die Kaufentscheidungen der Mehrheit wird durch den Preis bestimmt und dort hat Canyon die Nase vorne, woher der Preis kommt sieht man dann am Service.

Expansion ohne Service fÃ¼hrt auf kurz oder lang zum Untergang, aber das Wort (und Kritik) darf man hier ja nicht in den Mund nehmen, schlimmer als im Bergwerk Forum, seinerzeit.


----------



## Mutton (31. Mai 2006)

Ich kann nur kritisieren, was ich auch kritikwürdig finde...

Bis jetzt habe ich bei Canyon noch nichts gefunden, was ich grundsätzlich schlecht finde... Eher im Gegenteil, denn die Aktion mit den Schrauben ist nicht selbstverständlich, aber eben Service, den ich vielleicht anderenorts nicht erwarten kann, weil es eben als eine "Banalie" gesehen wird. 

Insgesamt finde ich deinen Beitrag nicht eindeutig. Zynismus oder Ironie sollte auch gelernt sein, denn den Sinn der Aussage nachvollziehen zu können, hat ja bekanntlich Priorität beim Kommunizieren, oder irre ich da?

Nenn doch mal ein paar Beispiele für kritikfähige Dinge? 

"Die Kaufentscheidung der Mehrheit wird durch den Preis bestimmt" Binsenweisheit, die aber nicht vom Qualitätstopos getrennt werden darf. Ich entscheide mich für eine sehr gute Qualität mit dem günstigen Preis (Homo oeconomicus) Machst du es anders???!!!!??? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!!! Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich die Dinge nur kaufe, weil sie "billig" sind...


----------



## FunkyRay (31. Mai 2006)

Teilweise machen ich das anders, ja, da sag ich einfach der Preis ist egal, ich will das haben.

Zur Qualität zähle ich auch den Service, doch den lernt man immer nur nach dem Kauf kennen, zumindest von den schlechten seiten.

Wie ist es denn zu erklären, das der Verkauf zu erreichen ist, aber der technische Support nicht?

Verkauf 10 Leute // Support 2 Leute, so stell ich mir das vor.

Mehr als 3 Tage auf ne Antwort per Mail zu warten ist eine zumutung in der heutigen Zeit.

Die trennung der Hotline ebenso, ich entscheide wie lang ich warten will und nicht Canyon. Klar rufen so weniger leute an, ich wähl max. 10mal und gebe es dann auf, ansonsten würde ich das Telefon auf laut stellen und 30min warten.

Der Kommentar "Heut ist kein Bikewetter" also kannst auch auf Service verzichten zeigt doch ganz klar, wir weit die Canyon'er mit den ansprüchen runter sind.


----------



## thto (31. Mai 2006)

NuMetal schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise machen ich das anders, ja, da sag ich einfach der Preis ist egal, ich will das haben.
> 
> Zur Qualität zähle ich auch den Service, doch den lernt man immer nur nach dem Kauf kennen, zumindest von den schlechten seiten.
> 
> ...



deine Meinung, ich hatte bisher noch keine probleme, canyon ist jetzt mein lokaler bikeshop geworden


----------



## mr_kaktus (31. Mai 2006)

NuMetal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kommentar "Heut ist kein Bikewetter" also kannst auch auf Service verzichten zeigt doch ganz klar, wir weit die Canyon'er mit den ansprüchen runter sind.


Wo hast das den Aufgeschnappt? 
Also ich hab kein Canyon Bike, aber ich bin immer schnell zur Hotline und hab auch immer eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen.


@thto
Was Lokaler bikeshop???  Sind die jetzt auch in Frankfurt?


----------



## cos75 (1. Juni 2006)

Musste heute wieder bei der Werkstatt anrufen. Bin beim 3. Anruf durchgekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast das den Aufgeschnappt?
> Also ich hab kein Canyon Bike, aber ich bin immer schnell zur Hotline und hab auch immer eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...




nö aber lebe ja teils in der nähe von limburg und das sind ca 20 min bis koblenz, habe beim lokalen bikehändler schon ein cannondale gekauft und damit einiges an Leergeld bezahlt , falsche Größw


----------



## mr_kaktus (1. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> [...]habe beim lokalen bikehändler schon ein cannondale gekauft und damit einiges an Leergeld bezahlt , falsche Größw


Wie Falsche Größe? Hat er dich nicht richtig Beraten, hast das nicht gleich gemerkt, dass die Größe nichts für dich ist?


----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

nimm dir ein rad und fahr ne runde , ok , war begeistert von der headshock und hab mein altes stevens was ich auch dort gekauft habe in zahlung gegeben, cannondale hatte in diesem jahr etwas mit der größenbezeichnung geändert , längeres oberrohr,(habe ich aber erst nachher erfahren) umgestellt.. mit der zeit habe ich beim fahren rückenschmerzen bekommen, ok anderen vorbau und sattelstütze, hat aber nichts gebracht... danach noch ein kurzes intermezzo mit einem specialized stumpjumper und jetzt habe ich mein glück mit canyon gefunden , fahre das Comp2005 und ES7 2006 und bin von beiden überzeugt... !!

links ist meine wenigkeit


----------



## mr_kaktus (1. Juni 2006)

hm... das ist natürlich blöd ... 
Aber zum glück hast jetzt ein Canyon  (du glücklicher)

Cooles Foto  Warst da auf ein Rennen?

Das Specialized sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

meins ist ein cannondale F und mein Kumpel fuhr ein Cube jetzt auch ein Canyon XC7 verrückt


----------



## Didi123 (1. Juni 2006)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> meins ist ein cannondale F und mein Kumpel fuhr ein Cube jetzt auch ein Canyon XC7 verrückt


Hast Du das Cannondale noch?
Falls ja, war es bestimmt ein L, oder?


----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

war und ist ein schönes bike, kein zweifel, superschöner rahmen, tat echt weh, na ja habe es verkauft NP 1499 VK 650 euro ! das meine ich mit leergeld bezahlt ! war ein L und das Oberrohr viel zu lang ! ist nunmal passiert, wichtig für mich ist, dass ich aus dem fahler gelernt habe und jedes canyon mehr als ausgiebig probegefahren, das Comp im Winter bei minusgraden über ne stunde auf dem berühmt berüchtigten Parkplatz


----------



## mr_kaktus (1. Juni 2006)

Wow über eine Stunde  Gut aber bei den Preisen sollte man das soch schon mal machen  Ich überlege mir wirklich mal nach Koblenz zu fahren.


----------



## thto (1. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Wow über eine Stunde  Gut aber bei den Preisen sollte man das soch schon mal machen  Ich überlege mir wirklich mal nach Koblenz zu fahren.



wo kommst du her ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr_kaktus (1. Juni 2006)

Aus Stuttgart  Ist hat schon ein weiter weg...
Aber vielleicht kann ich das mit einem Kleinen Ausflug verbienden, mal schauen.


----------



## Schlauby (9. Juni 2006)

Hab heute bei Canyon in der Werkstatt angerufen und siehe da, beim ersten mal durchgekommen und super freundlich!!


----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

naja ich fand den service von canyon bis etz ja recht gut - bis auf die sache mit der warteschleife aber des kamma ja verkraften. was mich zur zeit a bissl mehr stört is dass ich net zurückgerufen werde.
ich hab mir ja am 20.4. a es7 bei canyon bestellt und es wurde mir am 24.5. von dhl geliefert (heisst 2 wochen vor vmt). beim zambaun merk ich dass ich des hinterrad net in den rahmen neikrieg weil des schaltauge, des ausfallende und wie canyon später feststellte der hinterbau verbogen war. ausserdem is beim x0 a stück plastik abgebrochen und die pressspanplatte die (im normalfall) zwischen schaltwerk und karton is war zerbrochen. dhl hatte des paket beim transport hochkant hingestellt. dafür kann canyon natürlich nix - des will ich auch garnet behaupten.
am 30.5. is des fahrrad dann bei canyon angekommen und es hieß vorher mal am telefon des wird so ca ne woche dauern. seit gestern isses da scho die 2. woche. es hieß ebenfalls am telefon ich werde 2 mails bekommen - eine in der steht was gemacht wird und eine 2. mail wenns wieder versendet wird. ich hab immer noch keine von beiden mails.
vorgestern - also am mo - hab ich mal mit dem herrn stelzer telefoniert und der hat gesagt der fall wurde an die geschäftsleitung weitergegeben, die gerade darüber diskutiert ob ich ein neues bike (und ob sie da eins verfügbar hätten) oder nur einen neuen rahmen bekommen werde. und er wil da mal nachfragen und mich "spätestens am di vormittag" zurückrufen (er hat meine telefonnummer). als ich am nachmittag immer noch nicht zurückgerufen wurde hab ich nocheinmal angerufen - da war der herr stelzer im haus unterwegs und ich habe mit seinem kollegen telefoniert. dieser kollege sagte er werde es ihm ausrichten und ihm sagen dass ich um einen rückruf bitte.

bis etza habbi immer noch kan anruf von dem typ und umso länger ich drauf warten muss desto schlechter wird meine einstellung gegenüber dem service von canyon 
hoffentlich wird des bald mal was - ich will (wie wahrscheinlich jeder ) mein bike haben

sonst bin ich aber eigentlich mit dem service und dem bike zufrieden


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

Klar ist das jetzt doof, was dir passiert ist, aber ich denke, sowas kann dir bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch passieren, shit happens.


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis etza habbi immer noch kan anruf von dem typ...


Wo kommst Du her?
Nürnberger Gegend?


----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

des is klar für die sache mitm versand kamma canyon sicher keine schuld geben aber dass der net zurückruft hättich net erwartet.

ja bayreuth - ca 60-80km nördlich von nü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

ok ich wurde soeben antelefoniert und es heisst sie haben keinen rahmen von 2006 mehr da aber einen von 2005 - der soll absolut baugleich sein von der form und allen maßen - bloß die schriftzüge sind die alten.
bild kommt sobald es mir geschickt wurde


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich wurde soeben antelefoniert und es heisst sie haben keinen rahmen von 2006 mehr da aber einen von 2005 - der soll absolut baugleich sein von der form und allen maßen - bloß die schriftzüge sind die alten.
> bild kommt sobald es mir geschickt wurde



Das mit dem Baugleich ist richtig aber: der 2005er Rahmen ist lackiert und nicht anodisiert und das ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied in der Oberflächenhaltbarkeit.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

bist du dir da sicher? also wenn ja wärs ja deppert


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2006)

Ich bin absolut sicher da ich selber ein 2005er ES in silber habe und letztes Jahr insbesondere die mit den schwarzen Rahmen  viel über Farbabplatzer im Steinschlagbereich des Hinterrades berichtet haben. Schau mal in die galerie von rumblefisch. Darum sind wahrscheinlich auch die 2006er Rahmen eloxiert. 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

ich hab grad nach gefragt - des is ka rahmen von 05 sondern a garantie-ersatzrahmen und die sin anodisiert
trotzdem danke für die info


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

Dann könnten sie doch auch gleich die 2006er Aufkleber drauf machen...?!?


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab grad nach gefragt - des is ka rahmen von 05 sondern a garantie-ersatzrahmen und die sin anodisiert
> trotzdem danke für die info



OK das klingt plausiebel. Ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, das Canyon keine 2006er Ersatzrahmen mehr Vorrätig hat
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

@didi123
die schriftzüge sin doch eh lackiert und ka aufkleber

@schappi
nenene es is so: die form des gewicht usw is zw dem 05er und dem 06er gleich
die 05er originalrahmen sin lackiert
die 05er ersatzrahmen sin anodisiert
die 06er originalrahmen sin ja auch anodisiert

der rahmen den ich bekomme is ein 05er ersatzrahmen mit 05er schriftzügen aber per anodisierverfahren lackiert
ich krieg also kan 06er ersatzrahmen sondern nen 05er
obse überhaupt scho 06er ersatzrahmen ham weiss ich net


----------



## Didi123 (14. Juni 2006)

Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> @didi123
> die schriftzüge sin doch eh lackiert und ka aufkleber


Leider nicht. Schau hier, v.a. Posting #15.


			
				Thaddäus schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber per anodisierverfahren lackiert...


So was gibt's net!
Entweder anodisiert (=eloxiert, galvanische Oberflächenveredelung) oder lackiert.


----------



## mr_kaktus (14. Juni 2006)

Das ist ja mal Krass ....  
Und wenn du dir ein andres Modell hollst, ein ES6 oder ES8?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddäus (14. Juni 2006)

ja sorry ich mein natürlich "per anodisierverfahren eine farbe verleihen" 

ne du des es6 schat deppert aus und des es8 is mir zu teuer bzw hat lauter sachen die ich nimemr haben will


----------



## mr_kaktus (15. Juni 2006)

ja ok, wenn man es so sieht 
Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass alles gut geht.


----------



## Thaddäus (15. Juni 2006)

danke danke des gleiche wünsch ich dir auch


----------



## mr_kaktus (15. Juni 2006)

Und Bilder nicht Vergessen


----------



## Thaddäus (15. Juni 2006)

oha des hätt ich etz wahrscheinlich verpennt


----------



## mr_kaktus (15. Juni 2006)

sicher ist sicher


----------



## Thaddäus (15. Juni 2006)

hoffmas dasses sicher is....
aber es soll eh scho nÃ¤chste woche versandfertig sein
aber da muss scho noch a bissl verhandelt werden - schlieÃlich isses ja mehr oder weniger a unfallfahrzeug und der rahmen auch noch a vorjahresmodell also scho ne deutliche wertminderung.
da is dann zb des bsp recht gut:
links steht a originels, neues es7 - kostet 2000â¬
rechts steht a bike des des es7 rahmen von 2005 hat aber die komponenten von 2006 (die vll auch beschÃ¤digt wurden) die schon mal (zwar unbenÃ¼tzt) an nem andern bike warn - wieviel zahlst du fÃ¼r des rechte?

ich wÃ¼rd sagen maximal 1600 oder?
ich hab aber 2000 â¬ bezahlt

und des alles bloÃ wegen dhl


----------



## Thaddäus (15. Juni 2006)

mei fadder hat mir erzählt dass a arbeitskollege sich a neus bike gekauft hat des np 4000 gwesen wär - er es aber auf 2500 runterhandeln konnte nur weils a auslaufmodell vom letzten jahr is.

ich würd mich ja mit dem 2005er rahmen zufriedengeben wennse mir komplett neue komponenten geben würden. dann würd ich sogar 2000 dafür bezahln.
aber des lässt sich halt wieder bloß schlecht kontrolliern obs auch wirklich neue sin.....


----------



## mr_kaktus (15. Juni 2006)

Warum sollen das nicht neue Sein?
Aber ein Bisschen rabbat sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thaddäus (15. Juni 2006)

na die wolln natürlich die alten komponenten die an meim es7 dran warn verwenden 
sie sagen zwar dasse die kaputten komponenten austauschen (was ja auch selbstverständlich is) aber da kann ja auch eine beschädigung übersehen werden bzw versteckt sein und dann habbi nochmal ärger mit dem zeuch und muss wieder ne zeit lang drauf verzichten 
und des könntma natürlich einfach verhindern indem ma mir neue komponenten gibt (schließlich habbich ja auch neue komponenten bestellt und bezahlt) - kostet aber halt wieder geld des se selbstverständlich einsparen wolln.


----------



## mr_kaktus (15. Juni 2006)

Hm... das würde ich nicht sagen. 
Jetzt warte erst mal ab. Sie werden da schon neue Teile dran machen, was haben Sie davon, wenn Sie jetzt sparen und dann im endeffekt mehr arbeit haben, die dann auf Garantie geht.


----------



## Thaddäus (15. Juni 2006)

wenns der typ am telefon doch sagt dann werdenses scho vorhaben aber ich werd ihn auf jeden fall mal drauf ansprechen


----------



## Thaddäus (16. Juni 2006)

also ich hab heut von es7 auf a esx7 umbestellt und bin mit dem service von canyon wieder happy  
bis jetzt.... wer weiss was noch kommt


----------



## mogjo53 (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
kann mir hier den jemand sagen wie lange die vom Canyon team brauchen wenn ich mein es7 vorjahrs modell da hin schicke damit die das mal komplett durch checken und evtl. teile wie die Gabel uzr Repertatur zu Manitou einschicken??

will am 24 Juli in die Ferien mit bike und habe schiß das mein bike bis dahin nicht wieder da ist.


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2006)

mogjo53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann mir hier den jemand sagen wie lange die vom Canyon team brauchen wenn ich mein es7 vorjahrs modell da hin schicke damit die das mal komplett durch checken und evtl. teile wie die Gabel uzr Repertatur zu Manitou einschicken??
> 
> will am 24 Juli in die Ferien mit bike und habe schiß das mein bike bis dahin nicht wieder da ist.



Ist etwas an dem Bike oder der Gabel verschlissen?
Wie viele km hast du in dem 1 Jahr gefahren?
Wenn nein und unter 3000km würde ich das Bike im Winter zu Canyon schicken. Zur Zeit ist die Werksatt durch die vielen Kontagen bestimmt sehr hoch ausgelastet un die Gefahr der Verzögerung ist zu groß..
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogjo53 (17. Juni 2006)

Bei der Gabel ist der Dreck abstreifer am Standrohr heraus gerutscht und richtig mollig fühlt die sich auch nicht mehr an. hab ihn wieder rein gedrückt aber so richtig geht der nicht rein.
bin so etwas 1500 km gefahren mit stürzen krazern und allem was dazu gehört.
das rad sieht nach einem jahr schon ganz schön ramponiert aus.
Naja, danke für die auskunft da werd ich selber erstmal sehen was ich da noch machen kann und dann gehts im winter zu canyon.


----------



## Bond007 (19. Juni 2006)

*@ALL:* An alle, die ihr Canyon-MTB schon länger besitzen - *WIE*
arrangiert ihr das denn bei einem größeren Defekt, bringt´s ihr das Bike
evtl. zu einem normalen Händler hin oder geht´s ausschließlich zu Canyon zurück


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Juni 2006)

> @ALL: An alle, die ihr Canyon-MTB schon länger besitzen - WIE
> arrangiert ihr das denn bei einem größeren Defekt, bringt´s ihr das Bike
> evtl. zu einem normalen Händler hin oder geht´s ausschließlich zu Canyon zurück




selbst reparieren


----------



## mr_kaktus (19. Juni 2006)

Ich denke, so was kann man nicht pauschalisieren. Der eine sag jetzt do it your self und der andere schickt es bei canyon ein, jeh nach dem welchen Kenntnis stand man hat.


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Juni 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Ist etwas an dem Bike oder der Gabel verschlissen?
> Wie viele km hast du in dem 1 Jahr gefahren?
> Wenn nein und unter 3000km würde ich das Bike im Winter zu Canyon schicken. Zur Zeit ist die Werksatt durch die vielen Kontagen bestimmt sehr hoch ausgelastet un die Gefahr der Verzögerung ist zu groß..
> Gruß
> Schappi


Sollte Canyon die Gabel zum Hersteller schicken müssen, ist dein Bike für 
sicher 4 Wochen weg. Kann aber auch mal 6 Wochen werden. Habe diese 
leidvolle Erfahrung je zweimal mit Gabeln von Rock Shock (Psylo Race) und 
Fox (XTT) gemacht. Wobei die Fox seit vier Wochen weg und immer noch 
nicht da ist


----------



## mr_kaktus (20. Juni 2006)

Warum hast Sie nicht direkt an Fox geschickt?


----------



## Bond007 (20. Juni 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte Canyon die Gabel zum Hersteller schicken müssen, ist dein Bike für sicher 4 Wochen weg. Kann aber auch mal 6 Wochen werden.



Und genau DAS sehe ich an der ganzen Sache als Knackpunkt an, wenn´s mal soweit kommt, dann heißt´s wirklich nur abwarten
& Tee trinken und vor allem hoffen, das es schnell über die Bühne geht.  
 
Aber irgendwo gibt´s halt immer an Haken, auch wenn ich gegen das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nix habe, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## drei_c (20. Juni 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau DAS sehe ich an der ganzen Sache als Knackpunkt an, wenn´s mal soweit kommt, dann heißt´s wirklich nur abwarten
> & Tee trinken und vor allem hoffen, das es schnell über die Bühne geht.
> 
> Aber irgendwo gibt´s halt immer an Haken, auch wenn ich gegen das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nix habe, ganz im Gegenteil.



Das hat mit der Versendersache nichts außer der reinen Postlaufzeit zu tun. Ein Vor-Ort-Händler kommt bei Gabelproblemen meistens auch nicht umhin das Teil einzuschicken und zu warten...
Einzig die Chance beim Händler Deines Vertrauens evtl. ne Ersatz- oder Austauschgabel zu erhalten ist vielleicht, wenn Du ein guter Kunde bist größer... aber längst keine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass Dir Dein Händler um die Ecke ne Gabel für die Zeit leiht / leihen kann.
Hat mit Canyon an sich nun mal wirklich nix zu tun...
Sorry - drei_c


----------



## mr_kaktus (20. Juni 2006)

Aber ansich kann man sich doch direk an den Herrsteller wenden oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## Monsterwade (21. Juni 2006)

drei_c schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat mit der Versendersache nichts außer der reinen Postlaufzeit zu tun. Ein Vor-Ort-Händler kommt bei Gabelproblemen meistens auch nicht umhin das Teil einzuschicken und zu warten...
> Einzig die Chance beim Händler Deines Vertrauens evtl. ne Ersatz- oder Austauschgabel zu erhalten ist vielleicht, wenn Du ein guter Kunde bist größer... aber längst keine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass Dir Dein Händler um die Ecke ne Gabel für die Zeit leiht / leihen kann.
> Hat mit Canyon an sich nun mal wirklich nix zu tun...
> Sorry - drei_c


Naja, das ist mein drittes Canyon-Bike innerhalb der letzten sechs Jahre. 
Würde mich also als guten Kunden einstufen, doch Ersatzgabel etc. gab´s 
nicht.

Bei technischen Problemen immer das Zeug zu Canyon und nicht zum 
Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2006)

mr_kaktus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ansich kann man sich doch direk an den Herrsteller wenden oder sehe ich das Falsch?



Die Gabel ist OEM also von Fox direkt an Canyon geliefert da gelten oft andere Reklamationsregeln als bei Ersatzgeschäft Teilen.
Ruf doch einmal bei Toxoholics an die werden dir das schon sagen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Monsterwade (8. Juli 2006)

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein    

Montag vorletzter Woche kam die Talas XTT zum zweiten mal von der Reparatur, 
ohne das sich am bemängelten Wippen und der nicht vorhandenen Threshold-
Funktion was geändert hat. 9 Wochen ohne Gabel und immer noch der gleiche
Mangel.

Und dann geht´s erst richtig ab: Anruf-Versuche bei der Canyon-Hotline 
Dienstag 2 x vor-, 2 x nachmittags, Mittwoch 2 x vor-, 2 x nachmittags,
Donnerstag 2 x vor-, 2 x nachmittags bis einem die Dame die Verbindung
abschneidet. Daraufhin am Donnerstag noch einen Brief mit der Bitte auf
schnelle Antwort per Post an Canyon geschickt. Da über eine Woche später
immer noch keine Anwort vorlag, am Freitag Nachmittag *20* Mal ohne
Erfolg angerufen.

Service bei Canyon: Eine absolute Katastrophe.


----------



## DocHoliday (19. Juli 2006)

Das Leiden nimmt kein Ende  

9 Wochen schon ohne Bike, und das wegen einer defekten 50.- Nabe
am hinteren Laufrad!

Pech, dass da noch Garantie drauf war und ich das Ding an Canyon
geschickt hab!

Kontakt zur Werkstatt so gut wie nicht möglich, und wenn
dann gibt es nichts handfestes sondern "wir melden uns so schnell wie möglich!" danach wieder Schweigen im Wald.

Mann ist das nervig


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (19. Juli 2006)

Bei sowas nach vier Wochen setzt man schriftlich eine Frist von zwei Wochen und wenns nicht klappt kriegts der Profi. Mache ich inzwischen überall so, egal was wo schiefläuft, weil ich keine Lust habe unter schlechtem Service zu leiden.


----------



## DocHoliday (20. Juli 2006)

Nuja, will ja nicht gleich mit dem Hammer draufhaun 

aber muss natürlich auch gestehen meine Schmerzgrenze ist erreicht, und ich will auf keinen Fall 12 Wochen warten 

Ich kapier das nicht, wie kann man seine Kunden denn nur so hängen lassen 

Eigentlich wollte ich nächstes Jahr nochmal richtig Geld in die Hand nehmen für ein neues Canyon, aber nach dieser Erfahrung


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. Juli 2006)

Wie schon gesagt, ich handhabe es immer so, ausser es gibt wirklich triftige Gründe dagegen. Ich brauch mich als Kunde nicht veraschen lassen.

Eine neue Nabe einspeichen (wie bei dir) in mehr als vier Wochen gehört dazu.

Ich habe mich bewusst für Canyon und einen Versender entschieden, weil ich viel selber machen kann und auch bereit bin was abzuschreiben wenn es schiefgeht. Der Preis stimmt halt. Wenn alles klappt hat man ein Schnäppchen, wenn nicht zahlt man soviel wie vor Ort.

Mein Rad hin und her schicken würde ich sowieso nicht. Sofern es nur direkt nach dem Auspacken nicht passt oder was kaputt ist, geht es ohne wenn und aber zurück.

=> Kauf dir ruhig noch eins im neuen Jahr. Sehr viele sind superzufrieden. Merke: Man meckert leichter öffentlich, als man lobt.


----------



## Compagnon (20. Juli 2006)

Hm, also ich hatte letzten Samstag auch Zweifel, ob Versandbike das richtige war. Schaltauge verbogen, notdürftiges Hinbiegen hatte wenig Erfolg. Normalerweise kein Problem, wenn ich nicht ausgerechnet am Freitag wegfahren würde und dafür mein Bike unbedingt brauche. Lief aber alles nach Wunsch: Monatg früh bei Canyon geordert, gestern war das neue schon da. Ich hab hier über Schaltaugen auch schon haarsträubendes gelesen, bei mir hat der Service aber einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## DocHoliday (20. Juli 2006)

Na ich möchte ja nicht nur negativ frotzeln, mein erstes Service Erlebnis war ja auch durchweg als positiv zu bewerten.

Ich brauchte ein neues XT Kettenblatt und das war ab Lager innerhalb einer Woche da. 

Man muss jedoch unterscheiden, für das Blatt musste ich ja latzen,
jetzt warte ich auf ne Garantie Rep


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Juli 2006)

Nach dem ganzen Ärger habe ich das ES9 zurück zu Canyon geschickt. Ist aus
der Schweiz nicht ganz so einfach, da man ja die MwST wieder haben möchte.
Also nochmal Ärger mit Zoll, Post etc.
Sobald das Geld gutgeschrieben ist, wird sich der Radhändler im Ort freuen. Da
kann man sich ein Bike leihen und ausgiebig probefahren (Tagestour). Und den
erreicht man 6 Tage die Woche zu den üblichen Ladenöffnungszeiten! Krass, 
das es sowas gibt. Da latz ich doch gerne ein paar Franken mehr und hab nen
top Service vor Ort. Denn was nützt mir ein billiges Bike wenn´s nicht fährt?

P.S. Die Anrufe beliefen sich dann auf *32* bis jemand bei Canyon den Hörer abnahm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael Night (23. Juli 2006)

Auch ich bin an drei Tagen mehrmals aus der Leitung geworfen worden.Als ich dann die normale Hotline angerufen habe, ging natürlich nach einem Klingeln jemand ran.Helfen konnte mir der Typ aber nicht.Er säße in einem anderen Gebäude und wüsste auch nicht wie er mir weiterhelfen könne.Das Rad -esx7- find´ ich aber echt geil!Gewartet habe ich auch nur zwei Wochen darauf.Die teure Aufpreisliste lässt man vor dem Kauf aber besser außer Acht.


----------



## bici29 (26. Juli 2006)

Hatte ich Glück oder ist der Service doch besser als viele Beiträge hier vermuten lassen?
Hatte nämlich bisher immer nur positive Kontakterlebnisse. Gestern Abend nach 23:00 Uhr meine Anfrage bezüglich Anzugsdrehmomente Hinterbau per email gesendet und heute morgen um 9:08 Uhr prompt Antwort erhalten. Was will man mehr?


----------



## DocHoliday (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mein Laufrad zurück  

hat nur knapp über 10 Wochen gedauert, und ich glaube ohne posting in diesem Forum würde ich heute noch warten. Danke Gesine  

Jetzt bekomme ich wenigstens doch noch was von diesem Sommer mit.

So long


----------



## SK-PA.ul (27. Juli 2006)

Komisch. Ich habe denen gestern ne Mail geschickt und direkt heute einen netten Anruf bekommen mit nem Termin zum Service.  
Das war bislang übrigend immer so, dass ich max 1 Tag auf ne Meldung aus Koblenz warten musste. Vielleicht drückt ihr euch in euren Mails falsch aus.


----------



## Augus1328 (27. Juli 2006)

Es spielt kaum eine Rolle ob man ein Versenderbike oder ein Bike vom Radlladen um die Ecke hat. In den meisten Fällen kann Dir Dein local Dealer genauso wenig helfen. Hat man Probleme mit den Bremsen (z.B. Magura) oder Probleme mit den Gabeln (z.B. Manitou, Fox) dann schicken es die Händler um die Ecke genauso zum Hersteller wie Canyon.
Ich hab schon beides erlebt, z.Zt. ist meine Magura Louise FR vom Canyon bei Magura (ohne Umweg über Canyon, direkt geschickt u. fertig). Vom Radlladen um die Ecke würde ich als Mehrleistung ein Ersatzbike erwarten, was ich aber bis dato noch nie von einem Händler erhalten habe.
Den ganzen Kleinkram wie Schaltwerk einstellen, usw. sollte eh jeder beherrschen der ein Versenderbike fährt.

Prost
Oli


----------



## DocHoliday (27. Juli 2006)

Letztes Statement und meine abschließende Meinung zu diesem Thema 

Da ich selbst im Service u. Supportgeschäft tätig bin, und diesen Beruf lebe, kenne ich all die Probleme welche Handelshäuser mit Produkten internationaler Hersteller im Fall von Garantie- und Reparaturansprüchen haben.

Aus diesem Grund lasse ich es auch gelten, wenn der kleine Fahrradhändler um die Ecke mir nach Wochen beichtet, sorry, die Gabel ist noch immer beim Hersteller in Übersee, das dauert halt.

Folgende Zeilen stammen von der Canyon Web Page:  

Direkt: Canyon ist Hersteller mit Direktvertrieb. Ihr Bike kommt direkt von uns zu Ihnen, ohne Zwischenhändler. Die eingesparte Marge geben wir voll an Sie weiter. Und weil wir direkt mit Ihnen kommunizieren, wissen wir, was Sie von unseren Bikes erwarten. 
Roman Arnold, Geschäftsführer/ Inhaber

Von einem Hersteller erwarte ich eben genau dieses Verhalten nicht!
Denn, mit dem Herstellerimage kaufe ich ein Produkt von Canyon als ganzes.
Somit mache ich einen Garantieanspruch bei Canyon geltend, und nicht über Canyon bei z.B. Shimano, Manitou oder einem anderen Zulieferer.

Meine Firma begegnet solchen Ansprüchen mit entsprechender Lagerhaltung u. kulanter Austauschpolitik, bevor wir dann den Anspruch an unsere Zulieferer weitergeben.

Trotz allem, und auch wahrscheinlich gerade aus dem Grund weil ich das Geschäft inn- u. auswendig kenne, und weiß was in Hochzeiten abgeht, verdamme ich den Service von Canyon nicht, sondern hätte mir nur ein wenig ehrlichere Informationspolitik gewünscht.

Naja und evtl. 2 Wochen schneller mein Laufad zurück 

Nichts desto Trotz, Canyon bietet super Bikes zu einem mehr als genehmen Preis. Aus diesem Grund wird auch mein nächstes Bike von Canyon sein. 

Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (27. Juli 2006)

Gähhnnnn - ich geh jetzt biken.......


----------



## Tigo (28. Juli 2006)

Compagnon schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also ich hatte letzten Samstag auch Zweifel, ob Versandbike das richtige war. Schaltauge verbogen, Monatg früh bei Canyon geordert, gestern war das neue schon da.



Du hattest Glück,dass die neue Lieferung gerade angekommen ist.
Der Ersatz für mein abgerissenes Schaltauge von Ende Juni kam am 22.07. bei mir an,vorher war nichts mehr auf Lager.
Egal ob Versender oder örtl. Radladen,ein Garantiefall oder ein nicht lieferbares Ersatzteil in der Hauptsaison ist meistens der Super-GAU,verbunden mit wochenlangem Warten.


----------



## ToM04 (30. Juli 2006)

hi,
ich selbst hab erst am do meinen dämpfer zum deutschen importeur direkt geschickt. der österreichische hat sich geweigert.
normalerweise geht aber nur der weg über canyon.

mal sehn wann ich den dämpfer erhalte und ob er dann länger als 5 ausfahrten hält.

ToM


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2006)

DocHoliday schrieb:
			
		

> Von einem Hersteller erwarte ich eben genau dieses Verhalten nicht!
> Denn, mit dem Herstellerimage kaufe ich ein Produkt von Canyon als ganzes.
> Somit mache ich einen Garantieanspruch bei Canyon geltend, und nicht über Canyon bei z.B. Shimano, Manitou oder einem anderen Zulieferer.
> 
> Meine Firma begegnet solchen Ansprüchen mit entsprechender Lagerhaltung u. kulanter Austauschpolitik, bevor wir dann den Anspruch an unsere Zulieferer weitergeben.


Zum Glück machen sie das nicht! Das würde sich nämlich klarerweise im Preis niederschlagen...


----------



## Fatal Error (31. Juli 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück machen sie das nicht! Das würde sich nämlich klarerweise im Preis niederschlagen...



Das sehe ich aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung etwas anders! 
Preislich dürfte sich das ganze in einem sehr kleinen Rahmen halten Ersatzteile aus dem Lager zu nehmen....und später durch den Rücklauf der garantiewaren zu ersetzen.

Sachen wie Schaltung einstellen etc. sollte jeder selbst können der beim Versender bestellt da sind wir uns alle einig.

Aber Reklamationen aufgrund defekter Teile usw. in so einer Art abzuarbeiten ist nicht hinzunehmen.

Wenn man den 6 Richtige im Lotto hat und wirklich mal bei der Werkstatt durchkommt kommt eigentlich immer der Standardsatz das ganze Rad einzuschicken, was ja auch eine sehr schöne Abwehrhaltung darstellt, da sich das jeder 3-Mal überlegt ehe er den ganzen Bock zurückschickt...und so einige reklamationen leicht abgebügelt werden können.
Beim Fachhändler rufe ich an, bzw. stelle das Ding hin und bekomme entweder sofort Ersatz oder die Servicezeit beim Hersteller beginnt.

Bei Canyon verstreicht die erste Woche mit Anrufversuchen bei der Hotline, dann kommt der Rücksendeaufkleber womit man es überhaupt erst einschicken kann und dann beginnt die Servicezeit beim Hersteller plus Rücksendung durch Canyon.

Ich wär ja für so etwas wie einen Kummerkasten bei Bike und Mountainbike, dann würde sich auch was ändern.

Alles in allem ist meiner Meinung nach der Weg von Radsport Arnold hin zu einem echten Bikehersteller im Servicebereich noch lange nicht zu Ende!

Wir besitzen im Moment 3!! Canyons, aber ob der nächste turnusmäßige Wechsel wieder dahin geht wage ich im Moment zu bezweifeln.....und das liegt einzig und allein am Service, da die Bikes echt gut sind wenn alles funktioniert.

Alex


----------



## DanielTB (3. August 2006)

Also ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme jemanden dort telefonisch zu erreichen. Zwar waren ab und zu alle Hotlines besetzt, aber nach einer kurzen Wartezeit von ca 20sek. bin ich eigentlich immer dran gekommen und bekam kompetente Hilfe.
Versuch es einfach mal unter der Nummer oder der eMail Adresse des Canyon Kundenservice (Hotline ist soweit ich weis sogar kostenlos):

Phone: 0261 40 400 10
eMail: [email protected]

Hoff ich konnt weiter helfen!


----------



## mstaab_canyon (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für die schlechte Erreichbarkeit der Service-Hotline in den letzten Wochen entschuldigen. Inzwischen sollte die Hotline wieder etwas besser zu erreichen sein.

Generell sind wir uns durchaus bewusst, das die Service-Hotline gerade in der Hauptsaison besser besetzt sein müsste. Deshalb arbeiten wir auch daran, den Service dort duch effizientere Personaleinteilung und Vergrößerung des Mitarbeiterstabs zu verbessern. In gewisser Weise sind uns aber durch die derzeitigen Räumlichkeiten Grenzen gesetzt. Soll heißen, zur Zeit haben wir eigentlich gar keinen Platz, um die Werkstatthotline zu vergrößern. In Zukunft wird sich das aber ändern, denn wir arbeiten zur Zeit an einem neuen Gebäude. Mit dem Umzug in neue Räumlichkeiten wird das Platzproblem behoben sein und viele Abläufe deutlich einfacher und effizienter werden. Was auch der Erreichbarkeit der Hotline gut tun wird. Bis dahin werden wir mit den gegeben Umständen den Service weiter verbessern und die Hotline vergrößern..

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## thto (3. August 2006)

wahsinn habe gerade beim 1.versuch die werkstatthotline erreicht und einen inspektionstermin vereinbart , super !!!! ist halt oft auch ein wenig glück notwendig  passt scho


----------



## braintrust (3. August 2006)

lucker


----------



## Rip258 (3. August 2006)

Meine Meinung zum Service von Canyon ist - einfach super ich habe persönlich nur positive Erfahrungen gesammelt. 

Die erste Erfahrung war, das das Bike bereits 3 Wochen vor dem genannten Liefertermin ankam (damals war ich total überrascht) und nun die zweite Erfahrung.

Habe mein ES-7 zur Inspektion geschickt (50 Punkte-Inspektion)

1. Per E-mail nach gefragt wie es abläuft am Freitag,30.06.2006

2. Am Dienstag, 04.07.2006 (Wochenende war dazwischen) kam 
    die Rückantwort, daß der Rückholschein unterwegs ist

3. Am Freitag, 14.07.2006 Bike zur Post gebracht

4. Am Montag, 17.07.2006 kam eine Mail mit der Info des Wareneingangs
    und mit einer Auflistung, welche Halterungen motiert sind, ob Transport-
    schäden vorhanden sind.....

5. Am Dienstag, 25.07.2006 eine Anruf mit dem Hinweis, das man die Kette
    tauschen sollte, und daß die Fox Talas einen defekt am Lookout vorliegt.
    Es wurden nachgefragt ob Sie die Gabel geleich einschicken dürfen 
    (ich habe selbstverständlich zugestimmt)

6.  Am 02.08.2006 eine Info-Mail, daß mein ES-7 bereits per Nachnahme
     unterwegs ist

7.  Heute am 03.08.2006 brachte die Post mein Bike, nun muß ich es nur noch 
     auspacken


Besser kanns nicht laufen, also meinerseits ein dickes Lob an Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (3. August 2006)

Und hier meine Erfahrung mit der 50-Punkte-Inspektion:

Nach Erhalt zur Inspektion meines MR8 Anruf von Canyon, dass ein beträchtlicher
Teil des Antriebstranges verschlissen sei, sowie die Bowden-Züge fällig seien.

Ich hatte bis dato keine Probleme beim Schalten feststellen können, aber auch
keine Verschleisslehre für die Kette. So beauftragte ich Canyon, alle verschlissenen
Teile zu tauschen.

Fazit:
- Die XTR-Bowdenzüge wurden gegen 5-Euro-Billig-Züge getausch , die schlechter 
schalteten als die angeblich verschlissenen.

- Das montierte Ritzelpacket 11-34 wurde gegen eines mit Übersetzung
12-32 getauscht, obwohl extra auf die Übersetzungen bestanden wurde. 
Es konnte nach etlichen Telefonaten retouniert werden.

- Das mittlere Kettenblatt wurde getauscht. Leider wusste der Mechaniker wohl
nicht, dass die Kettenblätter in einer genau festgelegten Anordung zu montieren
sind. Es war jedenfalls willkürlich und dadurch falsch montiert.

Toller Service ?


----------



## Rip258 (4. August 2006)

@ Trailseeker

Du hast recht, das hört sich wirkich nicht so toll an. 

Es liegt wirklich in der Hand des Mechanikers was mit dem Bike passsiert und wie es der Kunde wieder bekommt.


----------



## ultraschwer (7. August 2006)

Schaltauge abgerissen.

Bei Canyon angerufen, am nächsten Tag waren die Teile da.
Da kann mein Radhändler nicht dagegen anstinken!

Bin zufrieden.  

ultraschwer


----------



## sugarbiker (8. August 2006)

Fast nur positive Erfahrungen (XC7 2006):

Fall A: Dämpfer defekt, ca. 4 Wochen gewartet, lag aber an RS....., event. liegen nicht genügend Leihdämpfer bei canyon .......

Fall B: Inspektion: Termin angemeldet, Rad um 9:00 abgegeben, Tagesausflug durch Koblenz....15:30 bike abgeholt, alles prima erläutert... was will man mehr ??

Thema Erreichbarkeit: wann rufen die leute mit problemen an: meistens doch am Montag nachdem typischer Weise was am Wochenende passiert ist
Ich kam jedesmal bereits beim ersten versuch durch, einfach nicht um 9.00 montag morgens versuchen !


----------

